# Safe human foods for dogs?



## DaevaDE (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm at a loss I just got a dog today..my first dog ever in my life. I'm 19 and I dont have a clue what to feed her. Her old owners said she mainly ate table scraps and human food... But the problem is I dont know what human food is safe for her to eat.

A big question is can a dog have cooked ramen? and what are other safe foods?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Are you serious?

Go to the pet store, buy a bag of kibble. Once you're doing well with that, start doing some research, then go to the pet store and buy a bag of _good _kibble.

Don't feed your dog ramen. Feed your dog dog food.


----------



## DaevaDE (Sep 12, 2008)

I know that. I have dog food but she wont eat it really. Is this something i'm just going to have to train her in? And i dont really have a problem with cooking for my dog as well as me and my husband, I just have to know whats safe and whats not.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

DaevaDE said:


> I know that. I have dog food but she wont eat it really. Is this something i'm just going to have to train her in? And i dont really have a problem with cooking for my dog as well as me and my husband, I just have to know whats safe and whats not.


She'll eat it. If she's used to table scraps, she is probably refusing the kibble because she thinks it isn't good enough. Let her miss a few meals. Eventually she'll realize that this is what she eats now, and she'll love it.

She'll also be healthier for it. Table scraps are one of the WORST things you can feed your dog for their health.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

You don't really need to train a dog to eat. Put some kibble in a bowl and put the bowl on the floor for 15 minutes. Anything that's left when time's up gets put away for the next meal. Your dog will eventually learn to eat what you give when you give it. She won't starve herself.

If you want to do a homecooked diet, you'll need to do some serious research. Ramen has absolutely no nutrional value for dogs (or humans, actually).

Maybe you need to stop by the bookstore and pick up some good reading on raising a dog. Even "Dogs for Dummies" has some good info in it. And I do not recommend that because I think you are a dummy, but because it sounds like you could use some help and that particular series is very user-friendly.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Go to the pet store, buy a bag of kibble. Once you're doing well with that, start doing some research, then go to the pet store and buy a bag of _good _kibble..


 What's wrong with raw feeding?


----------



## turborich (Sep 11, 2008)

I have been told by several people that the correct human food is actually better for your dog then the stuff in most dog foods. Many of the dog foods have the remains of dead animals in it. I even watched the news show (20/20) & it showed the county workers picking up the dead animals on the road & bringing them to a pet food plant.

Now with all of that said, I feed my dog regular dog food however I often wonder just what's really in it.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

French Ring said:


> What's wrong with raw feeding?


YES!!!! Food is food. Some is good, some bad for your dog. But, real food, if fed properly, is much better than kibble despite what advertisers want us to believe. Dogs and humans have been together for thousands of years but so-called dog food, has only been around about 70 years.

http://www.rawfed.com/ will give you a start with information about raw feeding. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ will give you information and ratings on kibble (from a low of one to a high of six stars).


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, your dog will eat Ramen noodles. I don't think that's a good idea, but he will eat it.

I'd buy some dry dog food and stop feeding the dog table scraps. It will probably take a few days (or more) to wheen your dog off table scraps. 

Feed your dog twice a day. Remove the kibble after 20 minutes or so (no snacks if he doesn't eat the kibble). Your dog will get the hang of things pretty quickly and I wouldn't worry about him missing a meal or two...he'll figure things out pretty quickly.

You should be able to find some decent kibble for < $1 per lb.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

You need to get your dog off table scraps and onto a high-quality premium kibble ASAP. 

Human food can be beneficial to dogs, even more beneficial than dog food, but only when you feed the right things in the right amounts. Getting the variables down correctly takes a lot of research, something which I don't think you have time for right now. Get your dog on to a more appropriate food than ramen, then start worrying about what would really be best for her.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

please don't feed your dog ramen. it isn't even good for humans to eat, so why would it be good for a dog to eat.

give your dog dog food. it might not eat it at first, but your dog will eat it when its hungry and it realizes its only getting kibble.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

French Ring said:


> What's wrong with raw feeding?


What's wrong with it is it is a can of worms that probably shouldn't be opened for someone who thought table scraps were ok. Keep it simple for a bit


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> What's wrong with it is it is a can of worms that probably shouldn't be opened for someone who thought table scraps were ok. Keep it simple for a bit


 What a silly goose! Haha


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I seen an episode of "It's me or the dog" a few weeks ago where they had a family cooking for there dogs. The family spent 2 hours a day cooking the food for the dogs. Then when it came time for the family to eat they pulled frozen food (TV dinner stuff) from the freezer and cooked that for themselves.

They spent over $100.000 US dollars feeding there dogs since they had them and I think they only had them for 3 years. The night they had the show on the fed the dogs a freshly cooked leg of lamb and a ot of veggies. That all changed. Now they feed the dogs dog food kibble and they eat that without any problems. They took to it right away,

Get yourself to a store and buy doog food for your dog. The dry stuff is better thatn the canned stuff IMHO. A dogs dietary needs are a lot different than a humans needs. Try to find a dog food kibble that does not contain meat by products. There easy to find.


----------

